# How would a planted 120g work for shrimp?



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

It seems that everyone uses small tanks for their shrimp communities, which makes sense since they are quite small. I have a 120g that I will be setting up with a planted CO2 setup in a few months. I am undecided on what I will stock it with, I am toying with the idea of doing shrimp.

Will this work well to have a big happy shrimp community swimming around my plants?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I honestly think thats too big, unless you have hundreds of shrimps its going to be hard to find / see them. However the planted part of it will be nice


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see why not. But you will just have to make sure that your intakes are shrimp safe and your oxygen also remains high as well. Good thing about shrimp is they like it on the cooler side (so your oxygen level will remain higher). High-tech, planted, shrimp tanks are awesome at ANY size.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

yah a 120g shrimp tank is definately doable....wish I had the space cause I would do one!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could have 500 cpd's in there with the shrimps. That would be cool.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

> You could have 500 cpd's in there with the shrimps. That would be cool.


That would be mindblowing!


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You could have 500 cpd's in there with the shrimps. That would be cool.


I am going to show my newbieness here and ask what cpd's are? thanks for all the replies.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

celestial pearl danios....


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

that would be an epic tank. You'd need a LOT of shrimp to start off with though. I want to do a 90g shrimp tank after I move.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Start out with enough shrimp and that would look awesome


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's doable, but it's over kill. You'd need a huge colony to start out with, that'd be big dollars for quality shrimp.


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. Those cpd's would look pretty awesome, anybody here sell them? If I started with 40-60 shrimp would they breed and fill out the tank in 3-6 months? Would be pretty quiet in there for a while, but the highlight of the tank will be the plants.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy 80 cherry shrimp and by the summer you will have close to 200 plus then by christmas 1000 hahahahhahha ahahahahahah Muahahahah sorry couldnt help myself.

Cherries are your best bet tough and prolific breeders, they are awesome!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

remember that you can mix a few more hardy of the shrimp species that don't interbreed. Fan shrimp for example, one of the cherry species (doesn't need to be red), green shrimp and perhaps amano as well.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

CrazyJ said:


> I am going to show my newbieness here and ask what cpd's are? thanks for all the replies.


They labelled me "Senior Member" - almost aged enough . I still don't know cpds or celestial pearl danios.

Googled: aaaah =galaxy rasbora

April recommended and put a few in a bag for me. I did not even know what I got until a week of so later when the awesome colour shows. I have 5 in my 2g wall. They looks lonely. 5x120. Oooh. try 300 or 400 hundreds !

Hehe, I have about 15 (need more from April) in my 150g. The look awesome.

PM April's Aquarium.


----------

